# was tragt ihr unter Helm als Windschutz



## murmel04 (16. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bräuchte mal einen Klamottenrat von euch.

Und zwar leider gehen wir ja jetzt wieder auf die etwas ungemüdlichere Jahreszeit zu und da ergibt sich für mich immer das Problem was ziehe ich als "Ohrenschutz" unter den Helm an.

Nein ich meine jetzt nicht die Buff´s oder Head´s oder was es da noch an Schlauchtüchern gibt hab ich ca. ein halbes dutzend davon, auch eine Mütze für die O-Grad Grenze hab ich.

Allerdings ist es mir ehrlich gesagt für die Tücher irgendwie denn doch noch zu warm, denn da hat man ja immer eine Menge Stoff rumgewickelt und noch ist eine leichter Luftzug am Kopf ab und an nicht schlecht.

Nur meine Ohren haben echt ein Problem mit dem doch schon deutlich kühleren und oft heftigen Wind, kurz ich bekomme wieder immer öfter Ohrenschmerzen und das ist sch....

Also was habt ihr so als Windschutz unterm Helm???

Bin mal gespannt.

Danke 

Guss


----------



## Deleted 61489 (16. September 2011)

Gegen Ohrenschmerzen durch zu kalten Wind helfen Earbags ...
 gibt es z.B. hier http://www.sackundpack.de/product_info.php?products_id=803

Größe M dürfte richtig sein. Habe ich auch und nutze sie gerne im Winterhalbjahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Batman (16. September 2011)

Hi,

habe diese und bin sehr zufrieden. Die trage ich auch im Winter.
http://www.tour-magazin.de/technik/test_center/bekleidung/einzeltest-craft-helmmuetze/a10758.html


----------



## _Becky_ (16. September 2011)

Ich falte den dünnsten Buff zum Stirnband, so kann die Hitze oben abziehen und die Ohren sind bedeckt und geschützt. 

Wichtig ist auch nach dem duschen die Gehörgänge gut zu trocknen.
Kenne einige (Männer ) die 5 Min. nach dem duschen bei Frost nach draußen gehen und ständig Ohrenweh haben...


----------



## micha555 (16. September 2011)

_Becky_ schrieb:


> Wichtig ist auch nach dem duschen die Gehörgänge gut zu trocknen.
> Kenne einige (Männer ) die 5 Min. nach dem duschen bei Frost nach draußen gehen und ständig Ohrenweh haben...


Ich bin schon immer auch bei heftigen Minusgraden geduscht und ungeföhnt sofort rausgegangen und hatte noch nie was mit den Ohren!


----------



## suro (16. September 2011)

Sowas ähnliches wie Batman hab ich mir auch gekauft, b.z.w. war bei den Füsslingen von Discounter im Set dabei. Ist wind-und wasserdicht, habs mal untern Wasserhahn gehalten und tauglich für untern Helm (da dünn). Mal schaun, was es kann.


----------



## murmel04 (16. September 2011)

danke erstmal.

bin eigentlich auch nicht so empfindlich, also normal hab ich im Winter keine Mütze oder so einen Kram auf.

Aber durch den Fahrtwind, ist es einfach nur doof  und Frau/Mann wird ja auch nicht jünger und der Körper merkt sich die Jungendsünden - leider

Das mit dem Buff hab ich im letzten Jahr auch gemacht, ist halt immer ein gewurschtel, dachte vielleicht gibt es sowas schon fertig, natürlich dann auch in dem passenden Material. 
Also nicht Omas gestricktes Stirnband, das bleibt bei mir eh nicht da sitzen wo es sollte.

Gruss


----------



## ActionBarbie (16. September 2011)

Ich fahre mit , MP3 player.... (das meine ich absolut ernst, durch die inears kommt keine kalte LUft ins Ohr)


Und ja ich weiß, dass man das nicht soll


----------



## Mausoline (16. September 2011)

Wenn du so viele buffs hast, dann schneid doch einfach von einem einen Streifen als Stirnband runter


----------



## Deleted 217672 (16. September 2011)

Hallo,

hast Du mal eine Unterhelmmütze probiert?
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/loeffler-unterhelmmuetze-windstopper-soft-shell/aid:66219
Gibts auch günstiger. Mit so was komme ich auch unter 0°C gut klar und die Ohren sind abgedeckt.

Auch wenn´s vielleicht peinlich ist, was ist ein Buff?

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Jonas-7596 (16. September 2011)

Es gibt von Giro z.B. so Ohrenpads für den Helm. Die werden an den Riemen befestigt und liegen dort über dem Ohr, wo die Riemen normal drumrumliegen. Vielleicht wär das ja was für dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (16. September 2011)

Ch.S schrieb:


> ............
> Auch wenn´s vielleicht peinlich ist, was ist ein Buff?
> 
> Grüße
> Christian



Ist nicht peinlich, das sind diese Stoffschläuche, einfaches Microfaserzeug, das dann völlig überteuert verkauft wird.
Und ja ich habe auch welche, da sie als "Halstuch" echt praktisch sind.

Im Winter fahre ich mit Skihelm, der hat Kuschelohren dran, aber das wird hier nicht weiterhelfen wenn schon ein Buff zu warm ist 
Mir kann bei Schnee und Minusgraden der Helm nicht warm genug sein, fahre bei richtig Schneefall sogar den FF-Helm mit Skibrille


----------



## murmel04 (16. September 2011)

also bitte nicht falsch verstehn, im Winter oder wenn die Temperaturen sagen wir mal so bei + 5 Grad liegen ist ein Buff ok. 
Wenns weiter runter geht nehme ich sogar eine Unterziehmütze, da ist es kein Problem.

Es geht er um die Zeit jetzt, also nicht soooo kalt, aber am Abend doch schon recht kühl und dann dazu noch teilweise sehr windig, was das ganze ja dann erst verschärft.

Das ist das, was dann auf die Ohren geht.


----------



## trhaflhow (16. September 2011)

Um diese Jahreszeit das

http://www.bike24.net/p110340.html

Im Winter bluff oder Langlaufmütze


----------



## DieUrlauberin (16. September 2011)

Watte in die Ohren, das hilft bei mir perfekt, bin da auch ein bisserl empfindlich


----------



## chayenne06 (16. September 2011)

hab mir so ein buff als stirnband gekauft


----------



## blutbuche (16. September 2011)

buff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (17. September 2011)

wasn buff?? bin stylomäßig net aktuell ....obwohl, die neue platzangst ram


----------



## Veloce (17. September 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Im Winter fahre ich mit Skihelm, der hat Kuschelohren dran, aber das wird hier nicht weiterhelfen wenn schon ein Buff zu warm ist
> Mir kann bei Schnee und Minusgraden der Helm nicht warm genug sein, fahre bei richtig Schneefall sogar den FF-Helm mit Skibrille



Der Skihelm für diesen Winter kommt nächste Woche 
In Kombination mit der RP MX Klonyx mit Nasenschutz ein sehr komfortables Winterset mit garantiert freier Nase  

Bei den Unterziehmützen drauf achten das sie auch das Ohrläppchen mit abdecken .
Manche haben da einen schlechten Schnitt der zum Hochrutschen führt .
Ich hab  ne  geniale Unterziemütze von Sportful in Verwendung .


----------



## karmakiller (17. September 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> wasn buff?? bin stylomäßig net aktuell ....obwohl, die neue platzangst ram



wer (den ganzen Thread) lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil...

aber hier noch mal für dich  

http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=buff


----------



## HiFi XS (17. September 2011)

Das einzig wahre: ein - am besten winddichtes - Stirnband. Nur im tiefsten Winter, wenn es deutlich unter null ist, eine ganzkopf Bedeckung. Das Strinband soll straff sitzen und keine Luft reinlassen. 

Dieses kann ich herzlich empfehlen: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...arrier-Headband-Stirnband-schwarz::24986.html


----------



## cytrax (17. September 2011)

karmakiller schrieb:


> wer (den ganzen Thread) lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil...
> 
> aber hier noch mal für dich
> 
> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=buff




Tschuldigung, bin nach der nachtschicht immer bissl verpeilt


----------



## HXT (17. September 2011)

_Becky_ schrieb:


> Ich falte den dünnsten Buff zum Stirnband, so kann die Hitze oben abziehen und die Ohren sind bedeckt und geschützt.
> 
> [...]



Genau so mache ich es auch, bis ~0°C. Wenns richtig richtig kalt wird dann ein Skullcap, zB das hier: FS260 Pro Skullcap.

In der Not helfen Inears tatsächlich auch ein wenig, am Besten als Kombi mit Buff-Stirnband.


----------



## Bettina (19. September 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wenn du so viele buffs hast, dann schneid doch einfach von einem einen Streifen als Stirnband runter



Genau, ich habe mir ein Buff mit meiner Freundin geteilt und schon haben wir beide was für die jetzigen Temperaturen.
Wenn es kälter wird kommt ein ganzes Buff und danach eine Helmmütze (Assos), das hält dann bis -10 /-15°

Gruß B


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. September 2011)

Zieht das Buff keine fäden wenn man es einfach durchschneidet


----------



## Veloce (19. September 2011)

Bettina schrieb:


> Genau, ich habe mir ein Buff mit meiner Freundin geteilt und schon haben wir beide was für die jetzigen Temperaturen.
> Wenn es kälter wird kommt ein ganzes Buff und danach eine Helmmütze (Assos), das hält dann bis -10 /-15°
> 
> Gruß B



Die Assos Mütze ist dafür das sie die Ohrlkäppchen nicht abdeckt ziemlich 
teuer .
Da gibts günstigere Alternativen die die Ohren komplett abdecken .
z. B.
Mammut Skull Cap
Sportful 
Löffler


----------



## HiFi XS (19. September 2011)

Ich komme mit diesem Buff-Ding nicht klar. Zu viel Stoff für den Kopfbereich. Für den Hals  ok. Wenn ein Stirnband nicht ausreicht, dann ziehe ich noch eine Cap über das Stirnband. Mir ist es einfach ultra wichtig, die Ohren so warm und windfrei abzudecken wie möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Menuett (19. September 2011)

Könnt ihr die Buff- Dinger auch für Temperaturen um die 15-20 Grad empfehlen. Bräuchte es mehr für den Hals, momentan kommen meine Ohren noch mit dem Wind klar. Aber oft wird es mir im Nackenbereich sehr frisch und unangenehm.


----------



## Mausoline (19. September 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Zieht das Buff keine fäden wenn man es einfach durchschneidet



Buff ist doch Sweat-Shirt-Stoff (oder so ähnlich), ich schätze das rollt sich vielleicht ein wenig


----------



## chayenne06 (19. September 2011)

also ich benutze die buff teile egal bei welcher temperatur (ausser jetzt im winter) als kopftuch für unter den helm. sind ganz easy in verschiedenen variationen zu "binden". 
im winter trage ich es liebend gerne um den hals, da es mir nicht zu dick erscheint, aber auch nicht zu dünn ist, um vor wind und schnee/eis/kälte zu schützen. beim boarden kann es sogar vorkommen, dass ich es bis unter die nase ziehe (vom hals hoch), je nachdem wie kalt es ist. 
ich persönlich finde diese teile äußerst praktisch. aber damit hat halt jeder seine vorlieben ;-)


----------



## Bettina (20. September 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8740450"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Die Assos Mütze ist dafür das sie die Ohrlkäppchen nicht abdeckt ziemlich
> teuer .



Ok, ich habe einen sehr kleinen Kopf  Da paßt es inkl. Ohrläppchen! Andere waren meist zu groß und haben dann irgendwann die Augen verdeckt 



			
				Mausoline schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von greenhorn-biker
> Zieht das Buff keine fäden wenn man es einfach durchschneidet
> 
> Buff ist doch Sweat-Shirt-Stoff (oder so ähnlich), ich schätze das rollt sich vielleicht ein wenig



Weder noch, ich fand das war die beste Entscheidung, zumal ich nicht in eine Versuchsserie von Stirnbändern investieren wollte!


----------



## nikl69 (20. September 2011)

....jenes hier.....http://www.ladybikewear.de/Accessoires/Sportful-Windstopper-Helmet-Liner::984.html
...allerdings fahr ich nicht bei -15°, dafür wurde es aber auch schon beim Ski fahren ausprobiert...funktioniert super, hält dicht.


----------



## hijulyiaparker (22. September 2011)

i use cotton cloth inside helmet to protect my face from dirt and hot, cold air


----------

